# looking for Master Yuli Romo



## dohap (Feb 10, 2004)

does anyone knowns what He is doing, where is training?


----------



## Airyu@hotmail.com (Feb 10, 2004)

Hello Tomek,

Master Yuli, is still in the Philippines. From what I hear he is still teaching, but keeps a low profile.

All the best
Guro Steve


----------



## dohap (Feb 10, 2004)

Thanks,
I wandered if He still teaches in Metro manilla, but i thik Yes.

Greetings


----------



## juramentado (Feb 10, 2004)

here's a list being developed of the FMA clubs on Metro Manila. The info you need is on the list

http://www.soapbox101.com/fmalist/


----------



## Airyu@hotmail.com (Feb 11, 2004)

Thanks for pointing out that information!! It is a great resource.

Gumagalang
Guro Steve L.

www.Bujinkandojo.net


----------



## peter (May 13, 2004)

Hi.

My name is Peter Lewis. I'm based in Worcester, England.  

I have recently undertaken very extensive and intensive training in the Philippines under Master Yuli Romo. I have the great honour of being the only non-Filipino authorised by Master Yuli to teach his system Kali (Romo clan) Ilustrisimo.

Master Yuli is from Valenzuela, Bulacan, and holds regular classes there, as well as working as a bodyguard for a local mayor and teaching Philippine Armed Forces personnel. 

Coming from a long line of highly-respected eskrimadors, Master Yuli is heir to the Romo family system of his great uncle Islao (or Eslao) Romo.  He is also one of the most senior students of the late Antonio 'Tatang' Ilustrisimo.

Having maintained a low profile for many years, Master Yuli now feels that the time is right to teach more openly. He is a highly-skilled, knowledgeable and dynamic master of Filipino martial arts.  His creative interpretation of the many systems that have influenced him, coupled with his realistic training methods, are awesome.  He also adopts a very relaxed teaching style,which ensures that trainees gain the maximum from his vast wealth of knowledge.

During my time with Master Yuli I got to know him at a personal level, and I 
am greatly honoured to be counted as one of his closest students and friends.

My forthcoming website www.romo-ilustrisimo.co.uk will contain general information concerning Master Yuli and his system. Later this year, I will produce a specific website purely about Master Yuli. Should anyone wish to contact me directly concerning Master Yuli and his system, please e-mail me on peter@romo-ilustrisimo.co.uk.

Good luck in your training.

Guro Peter


----------



## Cruentus (May 13, 2004)

Thanks for the info! Let us know when your website is up and running.

 :asian:


----------



## sungkit (May 14, 2004)

Presently being in the Philippines training and researching, I met PG Yuli Romo through my teacher, Master Roland Dantes. And I can support completely the comments and praise Peter Lewis posted.

I would like to point out that I am not a student of PG Yuli Romo and as such, what I am posting is not biased in any way. He is truly a top exponent of arnis/eskrima/kali and his reputation as well as standing in FMA circles here is only surpassed by his immense skill and ability. In Manila , several masters expressed their positive feelings and praise at his skills and abililty. They were even impressed with his character. He is not one to try and improve his standing by talking badly about someone else. Here in Cebu, he is also very well respected.

The late Antonio 'Tatang' Ilustrisimo thought highly enough to make him one of the senior masters of kali ilustrisimo and this in itself , is a great accomplishment. If you have the chance to ever train with PG Yuli or attend his seminar , it will be effort, time and money well spent.


----------



## Cruentus (May 14, 2004)

sungkit said:
			
		

> Presently being in the Philippines training and researching, I met PG Yuli Romo through my teacher, Master Roland Dantes. And I can support completely the comments and praise Peter Lewis posted.
> 
> I would like to point out that I am not a student of PG Yuli Romo and as such, what I am posting is not biased in any way. He is truly a top exponent of arnis/eskrima/kali and his reputation as well as standing in FMA circles here is only surpassed by his immense skill and ability. In Manila , several masters expressed their positive feelings and praise at his skills and abililty. They were even impressed with his character. He is not one to try and improve his standing by talking badly about someone else. Here in Cebu, he is also very well respected.
> 
> The late Antonio 'Tatang' Ilustrisimo thought highly enough to make him one of the senior masters of kali ilustrisimo and this in itself , is a great accomplishment. If you have the chance to ever train with PG Yuli or attend his seminar , it will be effort, time and money well spent.



My regards to Roland Dante's...I do not know him, but Remy Presas was my teacher.

I would attend a seminar with PG Yuli if I had the opportunity!

 :asian:


----------



## Joe Eccleston (May 14, 2004)

John J said:
			
		

> Dear FMA Enthusiasts:





			
				John J said:
			
		

> I am posting this for our friend & event promoter.
> Punong Guro Myrlino P. Hufana proudly presents:
> 
> World Filipino Martial Arts
> ...





Hello, sungkit and peter, 

I read in the "Kalis Ilustrisimo" book that both Tony Diego and Yuli Romo were from Pasil, Cebu and used to train in Balintawak (Pasil and the surrounding area is supposedly the hot bed of Eskrima in Cebu. The Canetes, many Doce Pares, and many Balintawak fighters came from this area).

I was wondering if both Tony Diego and Yuli Romo trained together in Balintawak, while in Cebu, did they already know each other? Who did they train with in Balintawak? and do any of them still keep in touch with Balintawak eskrimadors in Cebu?





> *Bakbakan, Kalis Ilustrisimo & Yaw-Yan - Lodi, NJ & Manila, Philippines*





> Master Reynaldo S. Galang, Master Christopher Ricketts, Master Epifanio "Yuli" Romo Jr., Senior Ismael "Boy" Garcia & Guro John Jacobo





Will Yuli Romo, and others, still be attending the Expo above? Thanks!!!


----------



## sungkit (May 15, 2004)

Hi Joe,

I am sure Peter could answer this for you with far more depth. 

PG Yuli Romo is from the Camotes islands. Grandmaster Tony Diego comes from the Pasil district in Cebu City.As far as I know, they knew each other only in Manila as far as I am aware.

PG Yuli started his training in tat kon tou under the instruction of  "Boy" Ursal in the manila YMCA (Arroceros branch, near Luneta) in the 1970s. Eventually he became an assistant instructor to Mr Ursal. He travelled to Cebu and studied directly under GM Jose Go Millan (AKA: "Joe Go"....founder of tat kon tou. gokosha and banate). While in Cebu he learned the basic gokosha which was then called "yin yang tou". When he returned to Manila , he continued teaching tat kon tou plus the gokosha (yin yang tou) and even established a group of students in Dumingag, Zamboanga del Sur . While in Cebu, Yuli Romo wanted to learn eskrima and asked GM Joe Go  to teach him balintawak as he was aware of his teacher being a senior master of balintawak directly under GM Anciong Bacon (As a matter of fact, GM Joe Go, was called "the little Anciong). But when Yuli asked to be taught balintawak, GM Joe Go refused as his was concentrating on propogating his new art of gokosha. Yuli Romo maintained communication with GM Joe Go until the passing of the latter on June 13, 1991.

Back in Manila in the 1970s, one day Yuli Romo met  GM   Antonio "Tatang" Ilustrisimo and became his student. It is a matter of fact, at the time GM Ilustrisimo only had one other student and that was Tony Diego. Later Edgar Sulite and Christopher Ricketts became students of GM Ilustrisimo and went on to become the senior masters of kali ilustrisimo.

I am not sure if PG Yuli and the other masters of kali ilustrisimo are attending the event in the USA. Hopefully for those attending, they will have the opportunity to witness and train with these great masters.  Maybe Peter Lewis could ask PG Yuli for you.

In fact, these masters are true ambassadors of the arts they teach. I am sure that those who host them for seminars or attend their seminars will walk away nothing short of amazed.


----------



## peter (Jul 16, 2004)

Tulisan said:
			
		

> Thanks for the info! Let us know when your website is up and running.
> 
> :asian:
> 
> ...


----------



## sungkit (Jul 16, 2004)

Hi Peter,

Just visited the web site after you sent me an email about it. Congratulations on the site. It looks great and it is about time that PG Yuli Romo is featured on his own web site. 

Having met PG Yuli quite a few times here in Manila and socialised with him in teh company of Master Ricketts and others, he is truly a remarkable guy. His skills in kali liustrisimo and others system cannot be questioned. History cannot be changed and he is one of the senior masters of Kali Ilustrisimo. As they say here: the senior students of tatang were Tony Diego, Yuli Romo, Edgar Sulite, Christopher Ricketts and Rey Galang. 

Peter, I am meeting with PG Yuli this weekend and wil email you some pictures.


----------



## Joe Eccleston (Jul 16, 2004)

Very informative site, peter.  The photos tend to download awhile.  It'd be great if you could add more.  I just had one question, I thought Kali Ilustrisimo was changed to Kalis Ilustrisimo (from the book, Secrets of Kalis Ilustrisimo), since the group is now trying to separate itself from the word "Kali".  Thanks, and looking forward to more info and historical articles about Mr. Romo's club.  

:asian: (p.s.-- Did Yuli Romo personally train with Islao Romo? When did he begin his Eskrima training and where? I understand he is from Camotes Island, Cebu, did he train Eskrima there as well?)


----------



## peter (Jul 18, 2004)

Joe and Sunkite

Thanks for your positive feedback concerning the website, which aims to promote Punong Guro Yuli Romo and his dynamic and devastating system.

The site will be regularly updated, and continually develop as I gain more information on this highly respected, but low-key Master of Kali (Romo Clan)Ilustrisimo.  Incidentally, PG Yuli prefers to use the term Kali, derived from the words Kamay, meaning hand, and Lihok, meaning motion.  He doesn't use the term Kalis, derived from Keris or Kris, because it could be confused that GM Antonio 'Tatang' Ilustrisimo prefered the Kris sword, whereas his favorite blade was the leaf shaped Barong.

Sunkite, many thanks for the great photos of PG Yuli with Master Jaime Quizana.  These will appear on the site very soon.

If any readers have further questions concerning PG Yuli and his deadly fighting skills, please feel free to contact me.

Take care and train hard.

Peter


----------



## sungkit (Jul 20, 2004)

Hi Peter,

It is my pleasure to be able to assist you in whatever I can do to assist you in promoting PG Yuli. He possesses great skills and the personality to keep you laughing all day long!

I sugest that anyone travelling to the FMA expo in Las Vegas to be sure to meet with PG Yuli. He will be there with Master Christopher Ricketts and Master Rey Galang of kali ilustrisimo/Bakbakan. These gentlemen are all great exponents and representatives of FMA.


----------



## John J (Jul 20, 2004)

Hi Sungkit,

Rey Galang returned last week from the PI. He was there with Topher, Yuli and I believe Roland Dantes interviewing several other Masters & Grandmasters in Cebu, Mindinao and Manila for his forthcoming book. It is my understanding that everything is moving forward on their visit to Vegas and elsewhere. If everything goes as planned, there may be a seminar on both the East & West Coasts.

Yours in the Arts,

John


----------



## Joe Eccleston (Jul 20, 2004)

This is my post, taken from a few threads over...



			
				Joe Eccleston said:
			
		

> If I am not mistaken this is Jose Villasin (of Balintawak), Roland Dantes is training with in the photo. How long did Mr. Dantes study Balintawak? Who else in Balintawak did he study under? I believe he also studied under Antonio Ilustrisimo's people (Edgar Sulite of LAMECO?, being one of them), who did Mr. Dantes train with from Kalis Ilustrisimo? and lastly, has Mr. Dantes ever spoken about the differences, similarities, etc. about Kalis Ilustrisimo, Balintawak, and Modern Arnis? It would be great if all these info were in the book set to come out this October. Thanks in advance.:asian:


----------



## John J (Jul 20, 2004)

Hi Joe,

Not certain who Roland trained with in Balintawak. However, my understanding is that he did have exposure to the Ilustrisimo system because of his friendship with Topher Ricketts, Rey Galang and Edgar Sulite. I believe he even shared some time with Tatang himself. 

John


----------



## sungkit (Jul 20, 2004)

Hi Joe,

John J is correct in his postingabout Guro Roland Dantes and the masters who have shared material with him from the Ilustrisimo system.

In regards to balintawak, Guro Rolan is very close friends and has received training before under GM Johnny F. Chiuten. The photo you have posted was taken while Guro Roland was in Cebu promoting his film, Pacific Connection. GM Chiuten invited the seniors of balinatwak to attend and meet with Guro Roland.


----------



## peter (Oct 19, 2004)

Hi Guys

Sorry for the long delay! 

The site for Master Yuli Romo is now LIVE!  The domain is www.yuli-romo.com

I will update it as more information becomes available.

Regards to all

Peter


----------



## Cruentus (Oct 19, 2004)

peter said:
			
		

> Hi Guys
> 
> Sorry for the long delay!
> 
> ...



Peter,

Would you be Guro Peter Lewis, UK rep. for Yuli Romo?

Just curious...thanks!


----------



## peter (Oct 19, 2004)

Hi Paul

Yes, it is me!  You soon caught me out there!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Hope you like the site, which should start to give Master Yuli the wider recognition that he deserves.

Thanks for your curiosity.

Very best regards

Peter


----------



## Cruentus (Oct 19, 2004)

peter said:
			
		

> Hi Paul
> 
> Yes, it is me!  You soon caught me out there!
> 
> ...



Absolutely loved the site Peter. Would it be O.K. to link it to my E-zine sometime? I'll be updating Thursday or Friday, and I am always looking for good new links.

Thanks again sir...

Paul Janulis


----------



## peter (Oct 20, 2004)

Hi Paul

Many thanks for your positive feedback on the site.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Yes, please feel free to link to the site because it will all help to promote Master Yuli.  Much appreciated, and I shall forward your comments to him.

Best regards

Peter


----------



## John J (Oct 20, 2004)

Peter,

Congrats on the website launch, promotion & preservation of Tatangs art AND...a long over due recognition of a true Master of this art, Master Yuli. I wish you and the entire Romo Clan much success Worldwide. Please extend my regards to Master Yuli. 

Would like to include on my linx page, if it's ok? 

Ingat.

John G. Jacobo
School for the Warrior Arts & Combatives (www.swacom.com)
BAKBAKAN International (www.bakbakan.com)


----------



## peter (Oct 20, 2004)

Hi John

Many thanks for your kind words of support.  Knowing your impressive background, this is greatly appreciated.

Yes, Master Yuli is a credit to the Ilustrisimo system, and is most certainly long overdue some serious recognition worldwide.  This is my goal, and I have already received very positive feedback within the first day of the site launch.

John, I will most certainly extend your warm regards to Master Yuli.  I also hope to meet you soon at the Bakbakan WHQ.

Ingat ka palagi.

Peter


----------



## peter (Oct 20, 2004)

P.S  John, please feel free to link the new site to your own site.

Thanks again for your support.

Best regards

Peter


----------



## peter (Oct 21, 2004)

Hi Guys

I just want to thank everyone who has viewed the site of Master Yuli Romo, or taken the time to send me very positive feedback and support.  I have received many emails and messages during the past few days. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




If you haven't already viewed this new site, please do so at:  
www.yuli-romo.com

Thanks and best regards to all

Peter


----------



## peter (Oct 27, 2004)

Master Yuli has asked me to thank everyone who has contributed to his site or offered support to him.

Maraming salamat po sa inyong lahat.  Many thanks to you all.

Peter


----------



## peter (Apr 2, 2005)

Hi Guys

Just a quick note to let you know that the website of Master Yuli Romo has been updated with some recent photographs, including some students from Russia and Algeria.  Great to see this devastating, but low-key Master of Kali Ilustrisimo receiving international support and recognition.

Many thanks guys.  :asian:

Yours in FMA

Peter
www.yuli-romo.com
www.bakbakan.com


----------

